# New Scottish Psalter App on Android



## jandrusk (Nov 27, 2015)

Just came across this on the Exclusive Psalmody group on Facebook. It's a new Psalter app for Android. Looks pretty nice. Just downloaded it and will be giving it a try. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.heng.Peter.psalter


----------

